# Fish Oil vs. Halo Dreamcoat



## exiledx (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi all,

Has anyone tried both on their pets? Are the results similar, or is the Dreamcoat product that much better?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

exiledx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anyone tried both on their pets? Are the results similar, or is the Dreamcoat product that much better?


IMO, having used both on many breeds Dreamcoat wins hands down...and your dog won't smell like fish...Dreamcoat is easily added to food, already a liquid, so no geltabs to open, no pills to put in cheese, etc..Dribble on the food, and even the pickiest eaters will gobble it down. Find it online..wholesalevitamins.com has great prices. I do keep mine refridgerated after opening.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I just started mine on Dreamcoat, so all I can attest to at this time is that the dogs really like it! I just pour it over their kibble, and they chow down!


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I love Halo Dreamcoat here! Desi had a staph infection. He is a Poodle/Shih-Tzu mix (I say that instead of Shih-Poo because he looks like a Poodle, not a Shih-Tzu lol). His coat was kinda dull. The Dreamcoat brought it back to what it was supposed to look like. And like everyone else says, the dogs love it! I think one of the most important supplements you can give a dog is fatty acids. Fish oil is fantastic. Dreamcoat does have cod liver oil in it, which I've read maybe insn't the best fish oil to give, but it also has some other oils in it that really help the coat.

I am trying at the moment another omega 3,6,9 supplement from the company www.springtime.inc. It comes in a capsule and I just prick and put it on the dogs' food. So far they are ok with it. It contains borage seed oil, anchovy, sardine and mackerel oils, organic flaxseed oil and vit. E. I love this company and use all their dog supplements at one time or another.


----------

